# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης >  Δεκτης Filmnet

## NUKE

Γεια σας.Μου εδωσαν ενα cablecrypt 2 και εχει το εξης προβλημα απο οτι μου ειπαν...Για να δουλεψει και να πιασει σημα θελει μιση ωρα περιπου.Ειτε γιατι υπαρχει  καμοια ψυχρη κολληση ειτε γιατι εχει καποιο προβλημα με το συντονισμο..Εχετε κατι υποψιν σας?


Και κατι ακομα.Τα κουμπακια 0 και 10     και test on/off τι κανουν?

----------



----------


## NUKE

Κανεις τιποτα?Παρατηρησα οτι δεν μου παιζει ουτε τα κανονικα καναλια για καποιο λογο.Παιζει μονο τον ηχο στα κανονικα.Καμοια ιδεα?

----------


## assos1111

To test αν το γυρισεις θα δεις 2 καθετες λευκες μπαρες στο καναλι που εχεις ρυθμισει να βλεπεις το filmnet αυτο υπαρχει για να ρυθμισεις ακριβως την συχνοτητα.Τωρα το αλλο διακοπτακι 0-10 ειναι για την εξασθενηση του σηματος.Οσο αφορα το σημα που αργει να σου πιασει μαλλον πρεπει να ειναι θεμα της κεραιας σου(να μην κατεβαζει μεγαλο σημα)ελπιζω να μην εχεις φορητη κεραια.Δοκιμασε την κεραια σου πρωτα να τα πιανεις καλα ολα τα καναλια και μετα κοιτα αν σου ανοιγει το filmnet.

----------


## assos1111

To test αν το γυρισεις θα δεις 2 καθετες λευκες μπαρες στο καναλι που εχεις ρυθμισει να βλεπεις το filmnet αυτο υπαρχει για να ρυθμισεις ακριβως την συχνοτητα.Τωρα το αλλο διακοπτακι 0-10 ειναι για την εξασθενηση του σηματος.Οσο αφορα το σημα που αργει να σου πιασει μαλλον πρεπει να ειναι θεμα της κεραιας σου(να μην κατεβαζει μεγαλο σημα)ελπιζω να μην εχεις φορητη κεραια.Δοκιμασε την κεραια σου πρωτα να τα πιανεις καλα ολα τα καναλια και μετα κοιτα αν σου ανοιγει το filmnet.

----------


## NUKE

Οχι δεν ειναι απο εκει.Επειδη το ειχε δει καποιος τεχνικος και ειχε πει οτι εχει καποιο προβλημα.Και ηθελε 60 ευρω για να το φτιαξει.που παρα ειναι πολλα αφου τον 4000 τον βρισκεις με 30 ευρω.

Τιποτα αλλο που μπορει να ειναι καμμενο?Καποιο σημειο να κοιταξω?παιζει σε ολα τα καναλια μονο ηχο και η εικονα δεν παιζει καθολου καλα αλλα ελαχιστα.Μερικες φορες παει να δειξει κατι αλλα το χανει....

----------


## east electronics

το πιθανοτερο ειναι καποιος ηλετρολυτικος στο τροφοδοτικο καποια ταση στο ολο συστημα ειναι χαμηλη ....εαν δεν εχεις καπαμετερ  αλλαξε απλα ολους τους ηλεκτρολυτικους στο τροφοδοτικο ....

----------


## NUKE

ΟΛΟΥΣ???

Καλα,θα δω τι θα κανω....Αν υπαρχουν και αλλες ιδεες παντως....

Σα ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις σας.

P.S.Το καπαμετερ τι κανει?

----------


## babisko

> P.S.Το καπαμετερ τι κανει?


καπαμετερ = καπασιτόμετρο = μετρητής πυκνωτών

----------


## cristos68

Για  το  CC2,  έλεγξε   τις  κολλήσεις  στο  LA 7577 εάν  δεν  έρθει  εικόνα  αντικατέστησε  το.

----------


## NUKE

Εχω καπασιτομετρο αλλα πανω στην πλακετα μπορω να μετρησω?Δεν θα δειχνει λαθος?

θα το κοιταξω και αυτο που λες φιλε cristos68

Μηπως ξερεται και τιποτα τασης στο τροφοδοτικο να κοιταξω αν ειναι οπως πρεπει να ειναι?

----------


## cristos68

Δεν ειναι τροφοδοτικο !!!!!

----------


## NUKE

Τι εννοεις?

----------


## cristos68

Φίλε  NUKE , σε τρεις  περιπτώσεις  όμοιες  με την δική σου αντικαθιστώντας  το  LA7577 ήρθε η εικόνα. Εάν θέλεις να μετρήσεις τις τάσεις στο  τροφοδοτικό  κοίτα  προσεκτικά  από την  πλευρά  του  τυπωμένου  όπου και  αναγράφονται .

----------

